# Power washer



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

After living in flats for years I’ve finally got a new house with a driveway and a garage (that you can actually park in!). I’m looking at getting a power washer for cleaning the car and the driveway/patio when it needs done. Was looking at this one - are these any good?

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/1577941?istCompanyId=a74d8886-5df9-4baa-b776-166b3bf9111c&istFeedId=30f62ea9-9626-4cac-97c8-9ff3921f8558&istItemId=ixwlpxrai&istBid=t&&cmpid=GS001&_$ja=tsid:59157%7Cacid:804-872-0397%7Ccid:9606242554%7Cagid:98186039439%7Ctid:aud-378671944447la-888933580470%7Ccrid:424799278293%7Cnw:g%7Crnd:3501107623428349258%7Cdvc:m%7Cadp:%7Cmt:%7Cloc:9046949&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=9606242554&utm_term=1577941&utm_content=shopping&utm_custom1=98186039439&utm_custom2=804-872-0397&gclid=Cj0KCQjwreT8BRDTARIsAJLI0KJies_VNumfchKW6bgP9UADDypBfIWOSCbjvlh3tRyPv0_e_KIQshAaAjwwEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

That's your working link https://www.argos.co.uk/product/1577941


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

That'll do the job, I have a lesser model and it has done me fine for 2+ years now. Bought a longer rubber pipe and snowfoam lance for it since, bloody love it.


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

I always recommend Nilfisk over Karcher (probably sound like a broken record :lol

That looks ok with plenty of variety of nozzles and attachments.

You will definitely need a new snow foam cannon though, the one which comes with it is terrible. Even a £15 ebay one is ten times better.


----------

